# WNBA 2008 season predictions thread



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Any and all predictions welcomed, from Rookie of the Year to eventual Champion. 

I'll go with the relatively safe bet, Candace Parker as RoY - though Sylvia Fowles could challenge.


----------



## afroaries (Apr 26, 2008)

RoY? There is only one candidate! Big Syl of Chicago! Sylvia Fowles will be the most dominant female to play in the WNBA for a long time! Trust me!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be rooting for Fowles, no doubt. She's from Miami.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

It should be a great season. Atlanta will be competitive even as an expansion team. Not saying win the conference but wouldn't be surprised to see them push for a playoff berth.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Seattle Storm- 2008 WNBA Champions


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

afroaries said:


> RoY? There is only one candidate! Big Syl of Chicago! Sylvia Fowles will be the most dominant female to play in the WNBA for a long time! Trust me!


Welcome to the site! Looks like there a few huge Fowles fans out there. I can't wait for her first head-to-head with Parker as a pro myself.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I keep hoping for the Liberty to turn a corner...


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Pre-season is here. Anybody got more predictions on the season?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm waiting until after a few preseason games are in the books before making any predictions. My crystal ball has been awful.


----------

